# game bargains



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

fellas, nip into your local GAME store and have a look at the pre owned bargains. went in today (trafford centre) and they're selling loads off. they are ones without the original boxes so you can save a tonne. I got star wars force unleashed for the xb360 for 8 quid! and madden 08 for 7 quid! according to the bloke behind the counter all stores are having a clearout.:thumb: also got spiderman 3 on blu ray for a fiver! sod the box I say!


----------

